# BCAAs: worth it? work? If so, what's best brand?



## Big Smoothy (Feb 6, 2015)

I've taken BCAAs in the past. 

Did they help? 

Maybe; maybe not - it's not about how you "feel."

I'm lifting steady and middle-aged.


1. Do you think BCAAs work / or are worth paying for? (They aren't cheap.)

2. If you think they can help, which brand is best quality and value now (yes, it's been a while for me since I've taken them).


(Yes, I've already googled).


Thanks, to anyone who want to add info and advice.


----------



## rlbull25 (Feb 10, 2015)

I take 5-10 grams of bcaas pre, intra and post workout and think they're worth it. They help me big time with recovery especially with leg workouts. If I dont take bcaas I can barely walk. With bcaa my legs feel sore but its a good sore and they get stronger. Definitely worth it. I get my bcaa from powdercity.com


----------



## x~factor (Feb 19, 2015)

Don't you already get enough BCAA with your whey protein?


----------



## chocolatemalt (Feb 19, 2015)

There's some compelling evidence that BCAAs convince your muscles not to catabolize when they otherwise would do so.  This should lead to more muscle growth.  In theory you may be able to achieve the same effect with enough eating of enough of those proteins through regular dietary sources but this seems easier, and besides, my theory might be wrong.  

I like allstarhealth.com for all protein stuff.


----------



## SLW2 (Jul 6, 2015)

I feel like BCAAS help my performance. I train fasted first thing in the morning. I take 10gr with my preworkout and sip on another 10gr during my workout. I use Recoverpro from AI sports.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 8, 2015)

x~factor said:


> Don't you already get enough BCAA with your whey protein?



I have cut back on Whey shakes b/c I feel food is the best way.

I do have my "On" brand 100% Whey tub which has:

5.5 Grams BCAA

4 Gluamine and Glutamine Acid.


I don't use the shake for pre or post workout #1. When I do have a shake it's 90 minutes after my post workout meal.

Is this shake, with it BCAAs, 90 minutes after a post workout meal 1. good timing for BCAAs, and is it enough?


Just straight BCAAs where I live in Asia is VERY expensive.


----------



## Big Smoothy (Jul 8, 2015)

I used to take just BCAAs right before workout, but now am not.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 29, 2015)

I say bcaa's r important just as much as protein is. Yes there are some bcaa's in some proteins but its no where near enough for what we need. I like to put it this way in terms of bcaa's, its a shield for the muscle. Protecting the muscle from the body attacking it for energy use.


----------



## bigdog6693 (Jul 29, 2015)

Big Smoothy said:


> I used to take just BCAAs right before workout, but now am not.



I take mine preworkout, i just mix them with my preworkout drink


----------



## BEASTZ6 (Aug 31, 2015)

Take BCAA's with your intra-drink to reduce or eliminate DOMs.


----------



## buyusapeptides (Nov 23, 2015)

Im sure any brand of BCAA is fine. Just get the one with the least amount of sugar, and artificial flavors and crap like that. Just a plain ol BCAA powder.

Adult Emojis | Dirty Emojis | Love Emojis | Christmas Emojis


----------



## MonsterGear (Mar 13, 2016)

I use bcaa powder Optimum Nutrition at 10 grams before and after training and samm e have many happy


----------



## blergs. (Mar 14, 2016)

if you can get them super cheap sure go for it. but generally id rec and do spend my money on full protein powder over the over hyped and priced bcaas.  (they do help, but i find minimal vs. a protein shake


----------



## MuscleMan33 (May 10, 2016)

I usually use a BCAA Complex 5050. It's perfect for my needs. Last time i bought it here and i am very satisfied how fast it was delivered to me.


----------

